# 5150/6505... For stoner metal?



## Tukaar (Nov 30, 2008)

I had this idea while I was music store hopping yesterday with our drummer. Since the Peavey 5150/6505 is essentially a copy of the Soldano SLO-100 (Which Matt Pike of High on Fire uses.), wouldn't I be able to get some comparable guitar tones out of a 5150/6505 that are somewhat close to the classic SLO?


----------



## sepherus (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes you would be able to sound really stonery. But you need to match to a proper cab for it to really shine through. 

Keep in mind Matt Pike uses 3 3 amps at once. The SLO is only one of them. When I saw them live I asked what speakers were in his Emperor custom cabs, and he was so blitzed he didnt have a clue. 

Needless to say though, I think a 5150 of any sort, plus a passive pickup equipped mahogany solid body, and a decent cab with some more vintage styled speakers (greanbacks or g12h-30s perhaps?) would be able to really get you to that type of sound. Do play around with combinations though and find something that you personally like.

I find that the rhythm channel with the gain cranked really sounds like its has weed in the tubes.


----------



## Tukaar (Nov 30, 2008)

Right now, I'm running through an ADA MP-1 preamp using a Fender FM100H head as a power amp, and a Fender FM412 cabinet. To be blatantly honest (sorry tube guys), the FM100H can get a good stoner metal sound by itself, but I was going for a "Blessed Black Wings" era High on Fire sound. 

I'm actually considering getting a Soldano SP-77 preamp (What Matt used on the first 2 albums.).


----------



## jymellis (Nov 30, 2008)

dont know what you consider "stoner metal" but have you ever listened to much eyehategod or superjoint ritual? most of the time the guys in eyehategod are using older gibson guitars (sg, and V) and older tube amps. i also remember the guys from clutch (self titled and speedway era) using orange amps.


----------



## sepherus (Nov 30, 2008)

jymellis said:


> dont know what you consider "stoner metal" but have you ever listened to much eyehategod or superjoint ritual? most of the time the guys in eyehategod are using older gibson guitars (sg, and V) and older tube amps. i also remember the guys from clutch (self titled and speedway era) using orange amps.



Yeah, and Kirk Windstein has played SG style guitars with EMG 81/85, an old Randall with a Metalzone in front for years, and they are stonery as all get out.

Really it all matters what you can make out of what you like.


----------



## m3ta1head (Nov 30, 2008)

Sunn Model T.


----------



## Darkice (Nov 30, 2008)

hmm Maybe have you looked at the 5150II?


----------



## sepherus (Nov 30, 2008)

m3ta1head said:


> Sunn Model T.



Sunns are hard to find, and he is looking for the Highonfire sound. Which is the SLO primarily on the recordings from Blessed Black Wings up. Live there is a Laney VH100 and I think i saw a Model T (it was some older Sunn head) also, but it wasn't turned off of standby 6 Emperor cabs, 1 Orange cab and one Matamp cab.


----------



## maat (Dec 1, 2008)

True about the Sunn Model T.

But Word is Peavey made a badass preamp than can get practically ANY distortion/high-gain tones from ANY of their amps. I think it was called the Rockmaster. Snagging one of those and a decent stereo tube amp may help you get a sound you're talking about and more.

<<Going for the Yob/Middian/Boris sound himself


----------



## dissident (Dec 1, 2008)

This would work but its best overdriving the hell out of a low gain amp to get that breakup sound. Matamp and orange stuff is jsut perfect for that sound. Recently I've been digging the overdriven low gain sound than the high gain sound. Sound a lot richer and more natural to me!


----------

